# stretching fur



## PAtrapperman (Nov 16, 2008)

how long do you guys leave your foxes and ***** on stretchers on average.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

smell their nose, if it still smells, leave it on the stretcher. If their nose feels like a rock and not like a gummy bear then it's ready to go, if not give it some more time, get a fan and keep them warm.

xdeano


----------

